# Becoming a Doctor in Portugal: searching for anyone with knowledge of the system



## GailOsprey

I'm a junior doctor in the UK with a Portuguese partner. We plan to move back to Portugal very soon, however I've no idea how the Portuguese medical system works.

Essentially I've one year of 'doctoring' behind me in the UK and feel I may as well start again at the beginning of the career ladder in Portugal.

What are foreign doctors required to do to apply for a job? IS there a set exam or competency skills? Are the Portuguese employing many foreign doctors? 

Any advice on how the training works over there would be helpful! We plan to move in 4 months, and I'll probably need a year of living in the country to sort my Portuguese language out to an acceptable level. When in the year are job applications made?

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

Can't be of any direct help, but certainley fluency in Portuguese would be a must, this site is also useful to answer some of the questions, about qualifactions etc


http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/jobseeker/qualifications-
for-employment/index_en.htm

Health system is modeled on the UK NHS

Direcção-Geral da Saúde


----------



## silvers

If it helps, my GP said the other day that he would move to the UK if he were younger. His advice to me regarding a medical condition was to return to the UK to get it sorted out. It doesn't augur well does it?


----------



## canoeman

silvers said:


> If it helps, my GP said the other day that he would move to the UK if he were younger. His advice to me regarding a medical condition was to return to the UK to get it sorted out. It doesn't augur well does it?


Maybe depends on where you are, but our personal experience is that the Health Service is better and quicker than the UK, I certainly cannot fault the service I've received.


----------



## siobhanwf

Well I have nothing but praise for the medical serice in Portugal. When I need to have treatment and bnot for the usual cough and cold ( I was transplanted in 1999 - kidney) it has been efficient and quick. I have has one very serious renal infection since we arrive in Portugal 4.5 years ago. Treatment was brilliant even if I did have to have a 12 day stay in hospital in Santarem. Two years ago I suffered angina attacks and was treated within a week with two stents fitted at Santa Maria hospital in Lisbon. My brother in law in the UK had the same problem around the same time and is still waiting for his stents !!
With regards to registering as a doctor here I guess the best thing is to contact the equivalent of the BMA in Lisbon. Ther is no barrier as our health clinic in iron mayor has two overseas odoctor one from Leicester in the UK


----------



## silvers

I wasn't criticizing the health service here, just passing on what my Doctor said to me. Pointing out the frustrations he feels working within the system.


----------



## TAO22

siobhanwf said:


> Well I have nothing but praise for the medical serice in Portugal. When I need to have treatment and bnot for the usual cough and cold ( I was transplanted in 1999 - kidney) it has been efficient and quick. I have has one very serious renal infection since we arrive in Portugal 4.5 years ago. Treatment was brilliant even if I did have to have a 12 day stay in hospital in Santarem. Two years ago I suffered angina attacks and was treated within a week with two stents fitted at Santa Maria hospital in Lisbon. My brother in law in the UK had the same problem around the same time and is still waiting for his stents !!
> With regards to registering as a doctor here I guess the best thing is to contact the equivalent of the BMA in Lisbon. Ther is no barrier as our health clinic in iron mayor has two overseas odoctor one from Leicester in the UK


Hi there,
Just wondering where iron mayor is please (nearest town) as I need to register with a doctor, work in Santarem and am from Leicester...LOL! Thanks


----------



## silvers

Siobhan meant Rio Maior.


----------



## canoeman

You register with your local Centro de Saude, as your working then the registration process might be slightly different, but if you don't register then you could well be charged for any treatment in Portugal.


----------



## Algarve

Hi, well nice that you choose Portugal as your destination, you need to complete the first 3 years in your course, before it can become an acceptable degree, as otherwise you are treated the same as student level 2, learning the language is not an essential, but would put you to an advantage .speak to the consulate and they will forward you request and get you an interview.all the best


----------



## siobhanwf

TAO22 said:


> Hi there,
> Just wondering where iron mayor is please (nearest town) as I need to register with a doctor, work in Santarem and am from Leicester...LOL! Thanks


:confused2::confused2:  stupid iPad does it's own spelling 
RIO MAIOR!!


----------



## Algarve

siobhanwf said:


> :confused2::confused2:  stupid iPad does it's own spelling
> RIO MAIOR!!


Please help this Moderator, has an Ipad but does not know who is boss,LOL Siobhanwf, you think you have trouble I have little use of my keypad and trying to get spelling correct using vioce regagnition to spell is like , boiling an egg ,How long ,how hard, how do like it. the way you are given it be grateful.


----------



## canoeman

Algarve said:


> Hi, well nice that you choose Portugal as your destination, you need to complete the first 3 years in your course, before it can become an acceptable degree, as otherwise you are treated the same as student level 2, learning the language is not an essential, but would put you to an advantage .speak to the consulate and they will forward you request and get you an interview.all the best


Sorry but I have to disagree with "learning the language is not essential" English might be the "learning" language for Doctors, but many Portuguese Doctors, health service administrators, nurses and staff do not speak English and certainley the majority of patients don't speak English.

Fluency in Portuguese would be of vital importance.


----------



## omostra06

I agree i think it very unlikely that you would get a job here dealing with portuguese speakers unless you could speak with them.
Why not contact the health authority and ask their views on employment opportunities here.


----------



## Algarve

I think you are missing the point, I did not say do not learn the laungage. you can be offered a post, as a doctor with a requirement to complete a 200 hour laungage course,this is free , as I say please contact the consulate for details


----------

